# What do you all do with them?



## split'limb (Mar 10, 2012)

All,
This is my first year trapping swarm and three out of my five traps have been successful, plus I caught a swarm off a branch, about thirty feet up, and made several splits off my own hives. So, my dilemma is this I am now out of equipment and don’t think I want to invest in anymore; so I have pulled a couple traps that I had further away but will put two or three back up closer to home. Now for the question. For you all that are successful what do you do with all the bees? Keep’em, Sell’em or just give them away to a fellow beek? 
Happy beekeeping 
Split’Limb


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Keep’em, Sell’em or just give them away to a fellow beek?


Sounds like a plan, there is always some one looking so mabee you can help someone that cant afford any more.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

See if any of your friends have any equipment you can get reasonable, Or sell one or more , use those funds to buy yourself more equipment.

If you sell them reasonably, you get some money, they get a good deal, the Environment gets more bees, Everybody wins.

cchoganjr


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Our bee club is about 50% "newbees" that could certainly use some bees. Check around you club and friends. If you have nucs let them build up and once you are sure you have a good queen and healthy bees you can post an ad in the for sale section here and they will be snapped up.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

PS: I am in the same boat! Been out on a swarm call every night for that last 7 days and I've passes several along to others. I am out of nucs and boxes to put them in and I suspect the swarm season will continue for several more weeks.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

That's one of the nice things about the top bar. 30.00 in materal and a couple hours work and you have a new hive ready to go. I just picked up a swarm put it in my empty hive went to Lowe's with the money I made and bought wood for the next. As for not wanting the bees some one will take them.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

You can also combine smaller swarms together to make one large hive.


----------



## split'limb (Mar 10, 2012)

I combined one of the swarms with a split that I made that was a little slow at building up. The other two I have put into hive bodies and letting them do their thing. 

Thanks to all,
Split'limb


----------

